# hi there.



## christopher123 (May 2, 2013)

hi, i have been to japan twice and stayed 3 month's each time in chiba,and i will be coming back in june some time,i have a fiance there,the life does seem a little hard there,compeared to where i live,but on the other hand when i got back home again after 3 months away it seemed so boring here,and of corse i missed my fiance,im on a pension and can only come for 6 weeks this time ,goverment rules,any way just saying hi to you all.lane:


----------

